# Stranger at Dover 06/03/2008



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Today, at Dover, a stranger paid us a visit for berthing trials. Cote D'Albarte.










Once completed she cleared off to Dunkerque for her refit.

Rgds
Nigel T


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Refit? She hasn't been in service all that long, methinks (?HUH)
Do you hang-out often on the East Cliffs, Nigel, or is it Neville?


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

It's actually Nigel and I usually try and get newsworthy pics for http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/

Her sister also went for refit not so long ago and she's newer!

Cheers
NT


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

P.S.

The reported reason for the above event:
".......to carry out berthing trials at approx 1000hrs.She will then depart for Dunkerque for repairs. 
The Company are restricted by weather conditions at Newhaven,so Dover is being considered when wind exceeds their limitations."


Rgds
Nigel T


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I remember back in the 60's when Newhaven would still be open when dover and Folkstone were closed.
We aproached Newhaven in a gale and made a dummy run. circled and came in fast. Once inside the breakwater we were fine. we had bounced all the way across the channel.


----------

